# Need ideas for Canoe storage



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

It have somewhat similar canoes a "freighter " discovery old town and a Curtis solo tripper.

Any chance they could go in the garage ?

I used to hang them between ceiling joists .at my old place.

I used two 2x4's ( spaced several feet apart) with enclosed eye hooks 

and 4 lenghs of rope from above with open eye hooks attached.

The canoes would rest upside down on the 2x4's and you would just 

disconnect the eye hooks to release them.


That freighters a fun for long trips and bringing the creature comforts ,

portaging not so much heh heh.

The wenonah got to make you smile with there responsiveness.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Leah, just set a 6x6 post close to the garage, then build two open frame platforms the width of the canoes and about 4-5' long. Bolt the platforms to the side of the post at appropriate heights...voila...minimal footprint. Just make sure the bottom one is high enough to allow clearance for your lawnmower.

You've reminded me that I still need to do something besides folding sawhorses for my T-17 Michicraft. Dang it, too many projects, never enough time


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

In the garage is not an option for two reasons
1) Garage isn't really used for this sort of storage. Mostly working on cars.
2) Garage ceiling is only 7 feet tall :laughing: 

Thanks for the ideas. I want to get this done next week.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Just a couple of ideas


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> In the garage is not an option for two reasons
> 1) Garage isn't really used for this sort of storage. Mostly working on cars.
> 2) Garage ceiling is only 7 feet tall :laughing:
> 
> Thanks for the ideas. I want to get this done next week.


My garage was probably only 7' also , the canoes were virtually flush with the bottom of the ceiling joists ( parallel to ,open ceiling , not dry walled )

If you have cane seats and wood thwarts , rails, they hold up much better out of the weather.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

High Gear said:


> My garage was probably only 7' also , the canoes were virtually flush with the bottom of the ceiling joists ( parallel to ,open ceiling , not dry walled )
> 
> If you have cane seats and wood thwarts , rails, they hold up much better out of the weather.


Yeah. We don't have an open ceiling, so hanging isn't an option. We don't have any organic materials so I am not worries about rot. I am planning on covering the canoes to keep the canoes out of the sun and weather. 

I found a pic (copyrighted and protected or I'd post it here) of a pair of super-sized, double decker, sawhorses. I think this will be easy to build, portable, and can stand alone. 

BTW 
- There's a guy in my neighborhood who stores his canoe on his picnic table. :laughing:
- looking online I found lots of people with bigger canoe problems than I have (one guy owns 12).


----------



## 2TallTary (Mar 8, 2011)

*canoe rest*

i just built a overhang and hung them from the ceiling http://www.iplasticsupply.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/canoe.jpg


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

2TallTary said:


> i just built a overhang and hung them from the ceiling http://www.iplasticsupply.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/canoe.jpg


Looks NICE! What supports your overhang. I couldn't tell from the pic. Is it fixed to the fence?


----------

